# Problème  signatures Mail



## gotiab (5 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais insérer des logos Facebook, Twitter etc dans mes signatures mails, avec les liens vers les pages correspondantes. Jusqu'ici tout va bien, je fais glisser les fichiers image (.jpg ou .png) dans la signature, Edition >*ajouter un lien (ou Cmd-K). 

Mais comme rien n'est facile, un trait bleu vient se glisser entre chacun de mes logos (seul un espace les sépare normalement), trait qui correspond en fait au soulignement bleu du lien hypertexte du logo précédent... 

J'aimerais donc enlever ce trait bleu, mais garder le lien du logo...ce que je n'arrive pas à faire ! Si je supprime le lien de cet espace, le lien du logo est également supprimé...

Bref j'espère que c'est assez clair, et que vous pourrez m'aider ! Merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2014)

bienvenue

pour etre 100 % certain
en fait ce que sembles  rechercher  c'est que dans ta signature
le lien soit masqué DANS l'image de facon indiscernable


pas si simple
( et assez inutile car pas franc du collier, 90% des gens ne penseront même *pas* que c'est un lien et ne cliqueront *pas* ,  alors qu'avec un texte de lien hypertext  en typo lien hypertext  là tout le monde connait , mais bon  chacun ses envies)

si tu veux te lancer
How to Make an HTML Signature in Apple Mail for Mavericks OS X 10.9


----------



## gotiab (6 Mars 2014)

Idée à creuser, effectivement, mais j'ai lu qu'une signature en HTML serait à éviter car pas encore lue par tout le monde...qu'en penses-tu ? 

Et sinon, des plans B ? 

Merci !


----------



## gotiab (12 Mars 2014)

Finalement j'ai trouvé une solution toute bête : sélectionner le trait de soulignement et...changer sa couleur ! Une fois blanc (plutôt que bleu) il "disparaît" !


----------

